
xhtml2pdf - HTML/CSS to PDF converter (Python) - coderdude
https://github.com/holtwick/xhtml2pdf
======
coderdude
I've used this myself and it's actually really neat. It takes some getting
used to though. The way you write your markup will be a little different than
for a normal HTML page but there are custom tags for cool things like auto-
inserting page numbers and barcodes. They have some custom CSS too that you
use for page formatting, but much of the familiar CSS2-type CSS is in there. I
recommend this to anyone who wants to programmatically generate PDFs using
Python. Especially if you are already familiar with HTML and CSS.

Pro Tip: Use images with a very high DPI. 500 dpi is preferable from my
experience.

